
Ask HN: Where do you sell your side projects? - msantos
Folks who have sold side projects, how did you do it?
======
kjksf
There's Flippa [https://www.flippa.com/](https://www.flippa.com/) and you'll
find more with a bit of googling.

But those are platforms for selling "online business" not "side projects".

People who buy want ROI (Return On Investment). They buy money-making business
for some multiple of monthly revenue hoping that over time they'll make more
than they spent.

It might be just a careless use of terminology on your part.

Or it could be fundamental misunderstanding of how the world works.

No one buys "side projects". Don't try to sell "side projects" because you
can't.

People buy businesses. A business makes money. There are people who will buy a
money-making business.

Some side projects could also be money-making businesses but not all of them
are.

~~~
msantos
Yes I'm aware that I oversimplified with "side projects". It was not my
intention to try and sell fairy dust.

------
dartisan
From those I know who have sold their side projects, the buyers usually came
to them. I'm not aware of a marketplace for this.

~~~
msantos
A friend built this crowdmna.com . Check it out.

